
Introducing the Hetzner Cloud, as a Regular User - aogl
https://ao.gl/introducing-the-hetzner-cloud/?hn
======
Hetzner_OL
Hi Andrew, That's a cool guide to our Cloud! Thanks for posting it. :D Did you
know that you can earn credit on your Hetzner account for writing tutorials
for our Community page?
[https://community.hetzner.com/](https://community.hetzner.com/) If you
already like writing tutorials, and you already like Hetzner Cloud, maybe you
can think of one or two topics to write about. Each accepted tutorial is worth
€50 in Hetzner credit. --Katie, Marketing, Hetzner Online

